# Question on showing CCW to an LEO?



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

We can not carry in Kansas until after the 1st of the year...and I just had a question for guy in other states who have been asked for there CCW...does the LEO just look at your permit and say ok...here ya go....or does he take it back to the car and run it to make sure it legit..and belongs to you ect.????


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In TX, U MUST give it w/ your DL if you have the gun in your car or on U. If U do not give the permit automatically, they can charge U with a felony. The officer then probably will go back and run your DL. The DL check will bring up if a person has a permit here in TX. 

I have seen other people on other forums (who live in other states) claim they say nothing unless asked. In TX, U must show it (unless U are not carrying)


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

In CT, as far as my teacher form me safety course goes...You do not give your permit, or let the officer know you have a pistol on you or in the car until...
a) he asks if you have anything in the car
b) he tells you to step out of the car

he told me that an officer has any reason to take your pistol away from you whether you did something to deserve it or not, so he said its the last resort is to tell them, but obviously if he asks you to step out of the car then you must tell him!


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

TCogley said:


> In CT, as far as my teacher form me safety course goes...You do not give your permit, or let the officer know you have a pistol on you or in the car until...
> a) he asks if you have anything in the car
> b) he tells you to step out of the car


Thats what I was told too.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Here in Idaho its on demand, They know when they run your DL# but if youre asked for it you have to show youre not carrying if you dont have it with you or show your CWL if you are carrying(or get arrested for concealed carry w/o a license)


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> In TX, U must show it (unless U are not carrying)


I was told you must give it in Texas, even if you are not carrying. When they run your DL, it will show that you have the permit. I don't know if it is a felony if you are not carrying, but the LEO will not be happy if you did not tell him/her in advance, even if you are not carrying.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've been thru 3 classes - 1 first time and 2 renewals. Next summer will be #4. Everytime, I've heard that if U are not carrying, the statue does not require you to show it. Obviously, he may come back and ask after they run your name. Or, U could be nice and give it to him anyway...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

In Florida you don't have to offer it to him untill he ask. I think I will just hand him both at the same time as it's easier that way. We get off on the right foot, and he knows I am not hiding anything.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

You really have to check your state laws. Some states require you to tell an LEO that you are concealing, and some do not. I know in NC you must tell the LEO if you have a permit, and if you are carrying. Take a look at packing.org to find out if your state requires you tell or not.


----------



## MJZZZ (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm going to play it safe and not worry which state I'm in or what laws I might break. I will hand it and the DL to any LEO at any traffic stop, without being asked. Upfront is the way I am, because I have nothing to hide. I was raised to believe the police are the good guys. Mike Z


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

MJZZZ said:


> I'm going to play it safe and not worry which state I'm in or what laws I might break. I will hand it and the DL to any LEO at any traffic stop, without being asked. Upfront is the way I am, because I have nothing to hide. I was raised to believe the police are the good guys. Mike Z


I agree. I don't have to here in Montana but as a former military LEO I would appreciate the honesty and I would find out anyway when I ran your license.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I would find out anyway when I ran your license.


I don't think so. The statewide driver's license database in Montana does not contain CWP holder data. That information is maintained by county.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> I don't think so. The statewide driver's license database in Montana does not contain CWP holder data. That information is maintained by county.


I didn't know that. Thanks.

That's what I get for assuming.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

I asked a Ct. State Trooper and was told that you do not have to volunteer your pistol permit. If you are about to be pulled over turn your right signal on and pull over as soon as possible when it is safe to do so, park as far off the road as you can, shut your vehicle off, shut your radio off, turn on your interior light if it is dark, roll down your window, put your hands on TOP of the steering wheel and wait for his/her instructions. DO NOT GO FOR YOUR GLOVE BOX. If asked if you have any weapons you reply "I have a Ct. State pistol permit, I have a loaded BDA .380 on my right hip. How would you like me to proceed officer?" Listen to his/her instructions carefully. When asked about any weapons the first words out of your mouth should not be "I HAVE A GUN" because you might end up with an extra hole in your head. If this is just one Troopers way of dealing with this situation or if this is Department policy I don't know. I didn't ask. I have been pulled over twice while CCW and both times I was not asked about any weapons. Are there any Ct. State Troopers or Ct. LEO's on this Forum that could chime in?


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

In North Carolina, you are required to inform a LEO if you have a permit. 

I do know that when any LEO in NC runs a permit holders license number through their laptop, a little red light flashes, indicating the person legally holds a permit.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

In Minnesota, a permit holder is not required to disclose that info unless it is asked. In Minneapolis, I wouldn't volunteer a damned thing unless the weapon was visible because there are quite a few cops that don't know the law. It's a good way to be forced out of your vehicle and "proned", disarmed and life made miserable until it was "sorted out", so I was recently told by a Minneapolis police Sergeant. I wasn't too thrilled by this ignorant SOB, to be quite honest.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Baldy said:


> In Florida you don't have to offer it to him untill he ask. *I think I will just hand him both at the same time as it's easier that way.* We get off on the right foot, and he knows I am not hiding anything.


Exactly! LEOs have enough BS to deal with daily; it seems like good common sense to offer both your DL and CCL at the same time regardless of state law. LEOs don't like surprises like that. As you said, "We get off on the right foot, and he knows I am not hiding anything.".

Just my two cents worth.


----------

